# My new TCR composite



## David G (Feb 3, 2002)

Bought the frame off of e-bay and the build kit from Colorado Cyclist. Almost full ultegra build w/ the exception of the Velomax Circuit wheels. The hanging fish scale pegged it @ 17.75 pounds w/ pedals. Nice!


Just finished building it up tonight and haven't had a chance to ride it much yet. When tooling around the neighborhood it feels FAST.

Dave


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

very nice, looks dead sexy


----------



## Amf2snipper (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm buying the same frame and building it up......Look foward to having similar....


----------



## garagedog (Jun 19, 2004)

*$$*

May I ask how much you have invested?


----------



## Amf2snipper (Sep 8, 2004)

So far not much....the frame and profile desgin carbon X are on their way....i<m roaming e-bay and snapping peices of dura-ace 7800 here and there in the mean time...I have the wheels and tires.......it should run me aroun 2,000 us....Why...thinking of selling yours...Matt


----------



## garagedog (Jun 19, 2004)

DavidG... how much did you fork out to complete your bike?


----------



## Amf2snipper (Sep 8, 2004)

It is not complete yet....the frame and carbon x 1200 us...on their way...the dura ace 7800 i<m buiying peice by peice on e-bay...sorry...my computer cut my last message...matt


----------



## Amf2snipper (Sep 8, 2004)

Computer keeps cutting my messages...so ...sorry...2500 us max


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Amf2snipper said:


> It is not complete yet....the frame and carbon x 1200 us...on their way...the dura ace 7800 i<m buiying peice by peice on e-bay...sorry...my computer cut my last message...matt


This is funny like a movie haha. The guy is asking the POSTER, not you how much it cost. Quit telling us how much you plan to spend, he even used the posters name and you still told us about yourself haha.

Kyle


----------



## pothole (Mar 1, 2002)

*Giant TCR Comp*

I got the exact same stock bike (blue with ultegra parts). I will not recommend this bike to anyone.

My weight is 78kg's, 1,76 in height and not fat.

This frame is wobbling if you reach 40m/ph (70km/h) on a downhill.

Its uncontrollable and its a great bike to hit the deck at that speed.

I'm not impressed and would love to give it back to giant.

Keep it in mind when you think about buying this frame / fork or complete bike


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

pothole said:


> I got the exact same stock bike (blue with ultegra parts). I will not recommend this bike to anyone.
> 
> My weight is 78kg's, 1,76 in height and not fat.
> 
> This frame is wobbling if you reach 40m/ph (70km/h) on a downhill.


I have an 04 medium with Rolf Prima Elan wheels, 04 Campy record. I weigh 195lbs, 5'9" tall. Never had any wobble at any speed, including 45+ on several occasions. I have heard of others having this problem but I've never experienced it. I really love my bike btw.


----------



## pothole (Mar 1, 2002)

wasfast said:


> I have an 04 medium with Rolf Prima Elan wheels, 04 Campy record. I weigh 195lbs, 5'9" tall. Never had any wobble at any speed, including 45+ on several occasions. I have heard of others having this problem but I've never experienced it. I really love my bike btw.


 Yes, its a great looking bike, and I liked it when I was looking around (changing from a Allum C/Dale CAAD4, but i'm very disappointed the way it handles high speeds.

It climbs like a bomb, it ride very smooth, but all in all that dowhill speed wobble nullify all the plusses.


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a 04 TCR Comp 2 and I've taken it down some good hills and haven't experienced the speed wobble. Sometimes it's not only the frame that causes that. I'm running Bonty Race Lites wheels and I changed my bar and stem to Deda Magic. I did get a little wobble on my old TCR 1 sometimes when I went above 45mph. Just my two cents on this thread


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I've also got a 2004 Giant TCR Composite 2 and have not noticed any wobble on high speed descents. I ride an extra large and am a big guy (210 lbs., 6'1"). Could the all carbon steerer on the more expensive frames have anything to do with it?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

sbindra said:


> I've also got a 2004 Giant TCR Composite 2 and have not noticed any wobble on high speed descents. I ride an extra large and am a big guy (210 lbs., 6'1"). Could the all carbon steerer on the more expensive frames have anything to do with it?


There's got to be another root cause; I have the full carbon steerer and no issue for me.
I've read the faq link on this issue that Kerry Irons posted some time back. I don't think anyone really understands what causes shimmy but the faq explains some of the common myths affecting it.


----------



## roberto (Oct 11, 2004)

*Wobbles???*

See:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=1716


----------



## pothole (Mar 1, 2002)

*TCR Comp1*



sbindra said:


> I've also got a 2004 Giant TCR Composite 2 and have not noticed any wobble on high speed descents. I ride an extra large and am a big guy (210 lbs., 6'1"). Could the all carbon steerer on the more expensive frames have anything to do with it?


Thanks all off you for "easing" my nerves. I'm from Cape Town and baught it from our lbs. The bike is standard with the carbon giant stem (110 mm) and the 44cm easton bars.Carbon FSA crancks as well as the carb frame. I rode every morning and every afternoon. On my week route I got a couple of hills, but its more climbing than decending. I can get to the 40m/ph (70km/h). I got up to 35m/ph (63km) this morning and as long as you keep the handlebar still, you just go. I tried to see a diff. by shifting my backside back on the seat and then moved it forward, but could not get "into trouble". 
This is a great climbing machine, no doubt, its brilliant.

Now I wonder?. Is it because its a "shorter" bike were your weight transfer (on the seat) can play a role?.

I'm only goind down the big hill over the weekend and try diff. decending "body" position. I have to work it out, other wise, I can promise you, this bike is going to dump me on the tar, and I will be very upset.

I know you guys knows more than me on this "carbon" stuff and will keep looking for your responses, advice and proffesionel help.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pothole (Mar 1, 2002)

pothole said:


> Thanks all off you for "easing" my nerves. I'm from Cape Town and baught it from our lbs. The bike is standard with the carbon giant stem (110 mm) and the 44cm easton bars.Carbon FSA crancks as well as the carb frame. I rode every morning and every afternoon. On my week route I got a couple of hills, but its more climbing than decending. I can get to the 40m/ph (70km/h). I got up to 35m/ph (63km) this morning and as long as you keep the handlebar still, you just go. I tried to see a diff. by shifting my backside back on the seat and then moved it forward, but could not get "into trouble".
> This is a great climbing machine, no doubt, its brilliant.
> 
> Now I wonder?. Is it because its a "shorter" bike were your weight transfer (on the seat) can play a role?.
> ...


 Sorry, can I add, I'm riding with Ksyruim Elite rims and vredestein tyres


----------



## pothole (Mar 1, 2002)

*giant tcr*

Thanks Roberto. I read that link and I cannot believe that you find 2 "camp" on the issue. Those who experience it on the bike and (2) Those who dont believe them.

Mine happened on a windstill day. Ive got my bike now for +-4 weeks (brand new), and it happened. Maybe its true that my hands and elbows was to stiff on the decent. maybe my "seat position" on the bike is wrong.

but:

I'm riding for 20 years now, came from a Cannondale and can assure everybody, THATS THE WAY I RIDE. Noone change his riding method / position if you buy a new bike, You do what you normally do, its second nature.

So, I cannot agree on "riders error" but rather blame the frame.


----------



## Hipstrong (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, Pothole,

I used to have a TCR Team replica (aluminum) bike that wobbled horribly at about 40 mph or more (I once hit 55 mph without a problem, though...)

I think there was something wrong with the frame, some subtle misalignment that messed it up. It didn't corner properly, either. I wouldn't race it...it was too squirrely. So I sold it to friend who has a hard time hitting 20 mph, and he loves it. 

Giant pops these bikes out like bottle caps. Who knows what their quality control is like?

I've been racing for over 30 years, so I think I know how to ride!


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my aluminum TCR 1, sometimes I would get a severe wobble going downhill after I hit 40. No wobbles on the crit courses, turns great. I guess that may be a trade off in the design with the tight geometry and that aero fork. That combo probably makes the bike quite twichy at speed. I've been riding and racing for over 20 years myself, I've hit some fast speeds barreling down Mt Baldy here in SoCal, my old Specialized M2 rode smooth, but on my TCR, it got pretty harrowing sometimes. Big difference in wheelbase between the two bikes. Since they increased the chainstay length on the 05s, I'd say the 05s probably ride much better going downhill.


----------



## Ernie8746 (Dec 9, 2004)

David G said:


> Bought the frame off of e-bay and the build kit from Colorado Cyclist. Almost full ultegra build w/ the exception of the Velomax Circuit wheels. The hanging fish scale pegged it @ 17.75 pounds w/ pedals. Nice!
> 
> 
> Just finished building it up tonight and haven't had a chance to ride it much yet. When tooling around the neighborhood it feels FAST.
> ...


Great looking bike, I have the same one, however I have blue tape on the handle bars, gives a great contrast.

Haven't riden much yet? I this season I was able to put 3600 Km on mine, I can tell you that you won't be disappointed - fantastic bike - you will agree


----------

